# Finding Accommodation and Jobs



## cassie (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi sorry

dıd not realize,just that ı am currently out of Cyprus & wanting to come back to start again but i need all the help i can get with regards to jobs & accommodation sharing.

Prehaps Babs you could kindly give me some advice how ı could go about it please without crossing any terms & conditions.
I have contacted othersites.

Thank you so much

Kındest regards.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cassie said:


> Hi sorry
> 
> dıd not realize,just that ı am currently out of Cyprus & wanting to come back to start again but i need all the help i can get with regards to jobs & accommodation sharing.
> 
> ...


Hi Cassie, 
To find jobs in Cyprus, you could have a look at the local press, The Cyprus Mail (or the Cyprus Weekly) has a website and carries adverts for both jobs and accommodation. Alternatively you could do a search for jobs on the internet or follow one of the Google Links on the side of this. If you know what you want to do and where, you could consult the Cyprus yellow ages from Cytanet and write directly to possible employers. You should be aware that some may not take you seriously if you write from a UK address. My daughter found the answer was to come over on a particular date for a week and spend it having meetings with possible employers, discussing opportunities. That way they know you are serious and they are not wasting their time.

To find accommodation, you could also do an internet search. There are many sites offering short and long-term accommodation. If you also have a look around the classified section on this forum you will find adverts placed by a number of our Premium members. Chose as many as you want in the area you want to be and see what they have to offer or you can check the local press. 

As regards shared accommodation, you might find that more difficult. I have the impression that sharing with strangers is not something that is often done in Cyprus as I have rarely seen shared accommodation advertised.

Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> As regards shared accommodation, you might find that more difficult. I have the impression that sharing with strangers is not something that is often done in Cyprus as I have rarely seen shared accommodation advertised.
> 
> Good Luck



I dont know about other areas but in Paphos it is quite common for singles to share accomdation.
It helps to keep costs down and also especially with single women they often feel safer if they are not on their own.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I dont know about other areas but in Paphos it is quite common for singles to share accomdation.
> It helps to keep costs down and also especially with single women they often feel safer if they are not on their own.
> 
> Veronica


That's useful to know. Thanks. Where do people advertise shares in your area?


----------



## Katy (Feb 11, 2009)

*flat share*



cassie said:


> Hi sorry
> 
> dıd not realize,just that ı am currently out of Cyprus & wanting to come back to start again but i need all the help i can get with regards to jobs & accommodation sharing.
> 
> ...




Hi Cassie ;;;; I am looking for a lady to share my 3 bedroom apartment in center of limassol .... so please contact me if you are interested ... regards and goodluck Katy


PS TO VERONICA .... thanks for the info regarding exchange rates ... best regards


----------

